# Work Permit Query



## jiju8621 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Members, 
I have following queries. 

1. With current job seeker visa, is it possible to Work and Live in Swiss and whether one can get work permit from Germany.

2. Is it possible to get Work permit, show casing job offer from Swiss and live in Germany and work from Swiss.

3. If am offered one year contract from Swiss employer would I be granted Work Permit from Germany.

4. Can I obtain work permit on basis of Freelancer or consultant with offer in Hand.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Visas and work permits are specific to the country that issued them. So having a job seeker visa from Germany does not mean that you'll be able to get a work permit for Switzerland and vice versa.

It's also usually the case that it's the employer to be who does the preliminary work toward getting you a work visa. You can't just show up with a job offer in hand - the employer usually obtains some form of work authorization and once that has been arranged, you can go in with your personal documents to get the visa. The visa is very often tied to the employer who got work authorization for you, so no, freelance or consulting work isn't covered.


----------

